# does anybody know



## ant_mantid (Jun 26, 2007)

does anybody know how to put pictures up?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes. First, you have to upload the picture somewhere first. Lots of people use Photobucket. Then, you put the path of the image between the




tags. It's as simple as that.

Example:



is the smily face.


----------



## spawn (Jun 26, 2007)

In other words, the image must be hosted from somewhere on the internet to appear here. It's the concept behind websites. You link to a website's picture (Whenever you google anything) when you look at it. Same idea here, except you use a website dedicated to hosting pictures for remote linking, like in forum use. Photobucket, flickr, yahoo all do it. It's not like an email, where you upload the picture right then and there to the other person's computer, since a whole load (hundreds) of people's computers will be computing the image whenever they load the page on this site that has your picture.


----------

